# REMEMBER YOUR CONFIDENTIALITY AGREEMENT



## Flyer_PE (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back after your (hopefully) succesful attempt at the PE exam! Here's hoping you did something fun this weekend and enjoyed some free time after all the studying you've put in. DO NOT ruin your preparation and career by posting any exam specific items here! Do feel free to talk about lunch.


----------



## sd3232 (Apr 11, 2011)

important one! hopefully i will be PE, lol, all i have to do is wait now, hard work was done, i dont know whats more stressful, studying or waiting for results, lol :mf_followthroughfart:


----------

